# Boiler safety inspection



## Benl83 (Jul 27, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a person or company that can carry this out on my machine that covers Essex?

Thanks Ben


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

UCC do it nationwide https://www.ucc-coffee.co.uk/


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.espresstest.co.uk have a network of independent testers.


----------

